# PFO closure



## steph2355

I am trying to code a closure of a PFO(patent foramen ovale), does anybody have any ideas how to code this?


----------



## Davistm

A PFO is an atrial septal defect.  These defects are normally repaired via catheter using a closure device such as CardioSEALs Septal Occluder.

If the physician repaired the defect using a catheter, the correct CPT code is 93580.  Right heart catheterization and any atrial or ventricluar angiography is included in code 93580.

If the physician performed echocardiography during the procedure, you can also report codes from the range 93303 - 93317 or 93662 as appropriate. {TTE, TEE or intracardiac echocardiography}.


----------



## steph2355

Thanks for the help.


----------



## suriv86@gmail.com

@Davistm-What cpt will we use if its done via Open Approach with help of CPB. 
Thanks


----------

